# Paramax? Scam?



## BuddahX

My brother just bought some paramax surround n box off a audio installer. I think he got screwed. I never heard of the company and there website seams fishy. Is it anygood. Or was it a scam?


----------



## Guest

A quick google search returns a big ol yes. I hope he didn't pay too much. The scam part is partly true. I think they do sell them legally, they just lie about the price. I actually got a pair many moons ago and learned my lesson. Lucky for me, I only paid a few hundred, and ended up selling them and not being out too much money. I know a few folks get screwed for a LOT more.

They do work, and if he didn't pay too much, he didn't get too scammed.


----------



## BuddahX

5.1 dude showed him 4100 msrp bro paid 400. I think it wasnt worth it


----------



## Dale Rasco

Huge scam. One of my co-workers got hit with this around Christmas.


----------



## Guest

BuddahX said:


> 5.1 dude showed him 4100 msrp bro paid 400. I think it wasnt worth it


It could have been worse then. Ya know, he probably got screwed less then some "other" highly marked up brands on the market. I won't mention any brand names.

He could just try and ebay them or craigslist them for half and take his losses. Or if they aren't too bad, just keep them and use them.


----------



## rab-byte

They do this scam all over it follows one of two typical stories. 

1) approached in a parking lot or at job site. 

2) 
a. My boss said sell this by any means necessary, I need to unload this or I'm in big trouble. 

b. We just did this install and they sent us one to many units. I'm trying to make a quick buck. 

3) haggle for price. 

4) "man you got me good. Since you got such a good price, would you kick me down a little extra for beer money?"

Happens all the time. 

To good to be true...


----------



## Picture_Shooter

man..... sorry to hear about that purchase. I see these all day off craigslist.


----------



## eugovector

Post pictures and let us know how they sound. Just don't hook them up to anything you're terribly fond of. Many of these White Van specials have funky resistance which can damage amps if pushed and your amp doesn't go into protection mode.


----------



## eugovector

Wow, lots of Amazon reviews: http://www.amazon.com/Paramax-p-509-degital-technology-P-509/dp/B000H9S588


----------



## Robert Reynolds

BuddahX said:


> My brother just bought some paramax surround n box off a audio installer. I think he got screwed. I never heard of the company and there website seams fishy. Is it anygood. Or was it a scam?


I got mine for 50 bucks off a guy at McDonald's... Haha, I think even I got screwed.


----------

